# Read this, before you buy a 1911



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Larry Vickers has been there and done that, when it comes to the 1911 pistol. His documented experiences speak for themself and are highly respected. Even so, the "romantic" appeal of the 1911 is hard to resist, but when it comes to an EDC or CCW a different style of pistol might be a better choice.  After reading this article, I'll choose a different style of pistol, in 45acp. 

http://militarytimes.com/blogs/gearscout/2011/06/08/read-this-before-you-buy-your-first-1911/

What are your experiences with the 1911 pistol?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

Bowhunter57 said:


> What are your experiences with the 1911 pistol?
> 
> Thank you, Bowhunter57



Well I have a WWII 1911A1 passed down through my family, It is like shaking hands with John Wayne and Chuck Norris at the same time. But in my personal opinion Even with a new 1911 I would never EDC one, Ill stick with my trusty Springfield XD. 1911's to me are the mint condition matching numbers 1969 Camaro of guns. Awesome to have to drive once in a while and to look at, But I sure as heck won't use it everyday!

But with all that said, it comes down to personal preference and with that nobody is 100% correct.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I can't agree with everything negatively said in the article. I own 2 Kimbers, use them a lot and never had trouble with them. Absolutely love 'em. They are a little pricey at around $1000.00 ea. but I'd bet my life on them. There is a lot of truth in what was said. Just something about the way they feel.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I have owned and carried 1911s since 2004,
I have had 5 Kimbers, 3 of which were 3 models.

My every day carry is a Kimber CDP in 3. I have run well over 5,000 rounds through this gun and never had any problems. Still have the original guide rod and recoil springs and dont plan to replace them anytime soon. 



> But the 1911 is not a plug-and-play platform. Even a $2,000 semi-custom 1911 likely will need a pricey trip to a gunsmith for tweaking.


I disagree with the above quote. In my opinion, if you spend the money up front on a quality 1911, you will not need to spend money on gunsmithing.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Suprised to hear this. Thanks for the heads up. I nearly bought a Springfield Armory 1911 Mil Spec. last week, but the $889.00 tag was overpriced at Marks Guns. It was stainless and a real beauty. Bought an Ar-15 for the same money at Shooters Supply in NKY.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Even so, the "romantic" appeal of the 1911 is hard to resist, but when it comes to an EDC or CCW a different style of pistol might be a better choice.  After reading this article, I'll choose a different style of pistol, in 45acp.


The ironic turns and twists of life.... I just inherited a 1911 Springfield Armory 45acp Ultra Compact, model V10.  A very nice piece and I have to admit, one that I may be carrying as a CCW. 










Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Bowhunter57 said:


> The ironic turns and twists of life.... I just inherited a 1911 Springfield Armory 45acp Ultra Compact, model V10.  A very nice piece and I have to admit, one that I may be carrying as a CCW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better get it to a gunsmith first.
The slim design and single stack magazine make the 1911 the perfect carry gun.
Especially a compact version.
Nice weapon!!


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Colt New Agent with CT Lazer grips is my EDC.

BigV you mention single stack magazine as a positive, I see it that way too, but many see the lack of mag capacity as a bad thing. I know several people who would prefer to carry a 9mm with 14+1 then a 45 with 8+1.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Bowhunter57 said:


> The ironic turns and twists of life.... I just inherited a 1911 Springfield Armory 45acp Ultra Compact, model V10.  A very nice piece and I have to admit, one that I may be carrying as a CCW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't wan't that V10 please let me know.  Seriously.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Bunch of bull


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

That negative article is a joke. 

I cast my own bullets out of a lead alloy that I can heat treat, then lube to prevent leading. 2000 + rounds of 230 gr LRN through a Rock Island 1911 clone. No problems. Then put 2000 Cast 200 grain Semi Wad cutter. Still no problems. This was all done at about 500 rounds each rang session. Cleaning at 250 rounds.

It handles FMJ 230 grain RN commonly called ball ammo, and 200 grain FMJ semi wad cutter with no problem.

All Original parts. Accurate groups in the X ring at 21 feet and 25 yards.

Now granted I won the dept. PPC in the master class 5 years straight, but the 1911 design is still a viable weapon today.

Most bells and whistles on firearms are because shooters are looking for a shortcut to accuracy instead of learning to be accurate with any stock weapon first. It is all about repeatable trigger control and sight alignment.

Develop a smooth consistent trigger pull, it will keep your sights aligned. Then you can shoot any weapon you pick up well.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

FISNFOOL said:


> Most bells and whistles on firearms are because shooters are looking for a shortcut to accuracy instead of learning to be accurate with any stock weapon first. It is all about repeatable trigger control and sight alignment.
> 
> Develop a smooth consistent trigger pull, it will keep your sights aligned. Then you can shoot any weapon you pick up well.


FISNFOOL,
Your statement is so very true.  Sight picture, learning the weapon, trigger control, etc. and there are a lot of things that go into being a good shooter, with any weapon. A little professional training will go along way, for most people and make the shooter a better shooter.

I try to keep an open mind to learning, as I feel that I'm never too old or know too much to learn more. 

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

We all can learn something new every day. Our knowledge and skill is limited by the fact that we all have limited life experience and have not experienced or been taught all there is to know.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

I have shot numerous guns in my short life span so far. I have also had to rely on them to protect mylife and others. My "EDC" is a springfield GI no bells and whistles. I do have a nice kimber but I only wear it when I am in buisiness attire. 

I had the chance to ask the Commandant of the Marine Corps, when I was in and on my 3rd deployemnt, "Sir when are we going to get rid of this peice of crap 9mm Baretta and get something with more punch and more reliable."
The General laughed and told me, " Cpl. I am glad you asked that. Yesterday we got ambushed and I had to draw my sidearm. Three rounds center mass did not stop that insurgent, I was lucky enough that my machine gunner opened up with the 240 gulf. I want to see the Corps go to something that starts with 4 wether its a 40, 41 or a 45. We need something bigger."
Then the crusty Master Gunny laughed, patted his sidearm a 1911. He said, "When the General asked me to come back I told him I would as long as my 45 came back with me. I was issued it in Korea and took it Nam, now it's with me in Iraq" 

To me that says a ot I will always carry something that starts with a 4, unless my agency tells me otherwise, and a 1911.

BTW you can get double stacked 1911 in .45


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I have been looking at the glock model 20....Is it really that hard to fing bullets for it ? 10 mm = .357 with amlot more bullets :]


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

BigDub007 said:


> I have been looking at the glock model 20....Is it really that hard to fing bullets for it ? 10 mm = .357 with amlot more bullets :]


BigDub007,
Bullets? No.
Ammo? Yes.

If I were to own a 10mm, I'd definately reload for it.
Reasons:
* to have ammo, all the time
* to have accurate ammo
* to have the SD loads and/or hunting loads that I wanted
* to have the bullet selection that suits my needs

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

BigDub007 said:


> I have been looking at the glock model 20....Is it really that hard to fing bullets for it ? 10 mm = .357 with amlot more bullets :]


No
http://gun-deals.com/ammo.php?caliber=10mm


----------



## ontheattack (Aug 27, 2006)

I have my own opinion on 1911's and thats the only opinion that matters to me.

From my past experience, I can pick up any 1911 and it will be more accurate that most other high end models.

If your a ccw and you find yourself where 8+1 is not suitable capacity for the situation, maybe its not the gun, you need a cavalry.

Fyi, I personally carry a full size 1911, and have no concerns about the size, safety, and/or capacity.


----------

